# Yongnuo ST-E2



## Flake (Oct 14, 2010)

Chinese company Yongnuo have launched a lookie likie ST-E2 it has all the features of the Canon version excpet it perfoms twice as well and costs half as much! It benefits from using AA batteries instead of the odd ones the Canon uses, and the unit will pivot to allow better reception.
The unit has been reviewed now a couple of times, on the Strobist website and a Chinese one which has done a full review here[/url]http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.shanzhuoboshi.com%2Fblog%2F2010%2F08%2F30%2F9090.html[/url]
The only place I've found it for sale is on ebay, Yongnuo have a shop on ebay.com and there are other resellers around the world. It should be a good seller for them if it's as good as the reviews claim, it even works with Canons menu on the camera. The only downside will be if Canon integrate it into the camera as per the 7D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2010)

Flake said:


> The only downside will be if Canon integrate it into the camera as per the 7D



I think this is the direction they are heading, at least for models with a built-in flash.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 14, 2010)

You can use the ST-E2 on a 7D.


----------

